# AVL - Australian Vanadium



## bradshaw7167 (6 June 2006)

Any thoughts on the upcoming Yellow Rock Resources float??


----------



## Brissydave (20 February 2007)

*YRR - Yellowrock*

The long anticipated spin-off from GPN lists tomorrow, 10am.

GPN retain 69%, and the offer was oversubscribed ... should open well tomorrow .. taking GPN and GPNOA higher.

This could be a wild ride.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## the barry (20 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellowrock*



			
				Brissydave said:
			
		

> The long anticipated spin-off from GPN lists tomorrow, 10am.
> 
> GPN retain 69%, and the offer was oversubscribed ... should open well tomorrow .. taking GPN and GPNOA higher.
> 
> ...




Just to note it will open 12 o'clock sydney time. Looking good with the late spike in gdn today


----------



## Brissydave (21 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*



> Just to note it will open 12 o'clock sydney time




Oh yeah, just realised the GPN announcement of yesterday timed the listing for 10am WDST ... ie Western Daylight Saving Time ... D'oh

Probably not the only one caught out as there was a fair amount of activity in the Buy and Sell stacks just on 10am EDST .... 

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

What price were the shares in this.

Looks like it will open at about 80 cents!


----------



## the barry (21 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> What price were the shares in this.
> 
> Looks like it will open at about 80 cents!




20 cents, people are jumping into gpn for a backdoor listing


----------



## noobs (21 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Anyone know the market cap of GPN to try to determine the SP value of their YRR holdings?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Can't believe this, remember looking at prospectus ages ago and thinking what crap!

Mkt agreeded as IPO couldn't raise sufficient funds and was pulled, well 6months later it raises the funds and lists at 300% premium with the same assets ???????????????????


Oh well glad I'm a priority holder of SAU for their upcoming IPO as well as KOR


----------



## the barry (23 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Yrr flying this morning.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*



			
				the barry said:
			
		

> Yrr flying this morning.



Careful not to pick the top. It hasn't dug a hole yet.


----------



## Rob_ee (23 February 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

<<*Yrr flying this morning.*>>

And GPN who own 68% down 33% in last 2 days massive selloff from 7.3 c high.

Makes you think why GPN isn't rising in unison with YRR which is roughly 300% up on 2oc issue  

Rob


----------



## Ken (24 April 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Anyone following YRR announcement today?


Still 2.5 times issue price.

Might be worth a look in depth.

I dont hold.


----------



## Ken (20 June 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

YRR very low volume since march. 

Its has been in a downward slope since listing 4 times its issue price.

The trades going through are only small at the moment.

Drilling is underway. Woouldnt mind some second opinions.

Just reckon theres a reason it opened at 80 cents, or was it due to the hype around uranium at the time....


----------



## astor (26 September 2007)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Hey Ken dont know if your still watching this but been a bit of interest in the last couple of days (as well as in GPN who hold 69%). What caught my attention was the Gabanintha vanadium prospect near meekathara.  Drilling for this was completed in early july so results should be in within the next few weeks you would imagine.  Given the name of the company this may have been overlooked by many people as it got sold off like most other U stocks. There has been plenty of interest in the mid west region lately and any positive results could see this go for a little ride. I think they have other drill results form N.T uranium projects on the way too, so this could be a driver too.  Have taken a small position will wait and see, definitely a spec play for me…



> These leases occupy approximately 58.47 square kilometres. One of the significant units is a gabbro sequence containing known vanadium-titanium resources in a magnetite-rich horizon. The area is prospective for a variety of base and precious metals as well as uranium.
> 
> A total of 3,870 metres were drilled and logged, and samples are currently being assayed.
> 
> This recent drill programme was designed with the objective of determining an indicated resource for the total 12.2 km of the prospective strike length contained within the YRR tenements and to a depth of greater than 100 metres


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

MC - $4.8m
SP - 1.5c
Shares - 319m
Options - 110m
Cash - $1.5m

*KEY HIGHLIGHTS FOR THE QUARTER*
● Geochemical Results provide 14 Drill Targets for elements including Copper & Gold.
● Yellow Rock secures new tenement immediately west of Gabanintha.
● Potential 500 to 800 million tonne magnetite target zone.
● Newly discovered Palaeo - Channels have been identified.

*GABANINTHA SOIL GEOCHEMISTRY RESULTS*
The soil sampling results are summarised below:
● The systematic sampling approach produced strong indicators for copper and gold mineralisation.
● Copper and gold potential drill targets were identified.
● There were significantly anomalous gold with coincident copper soil results in the extension to the historic Gabanintha copper-gold deposit.
● A high soil sample value of up to 2 g/t gold.
● A high soil sample value of 0.56% copper.
● 14 prospective targets were identified for drilling of multi-element anomalies (copper + gold + lead, with arsenic, and copper+ lead + arsenic + zinc with silver).
● 4 further prospective drill targets were identified for single commodity anomalies (gold; lead; silver).

*YRR secured a new tenement immediately West of Gabanintha.*
Modelling of the Gabanintha HELITEM survey data by Fugro Airborne Services Pty Ltd geophysicists produced results that support the securing of the adjoining tenement

*Potential 500 to 800 million tonne magnetite target zone at Gabanintha*
A newly discovered geophysical target zone has the potential to identify between 500 and 800 million tonnes of magnetite at Gabanintha
Modelling of the Gabanintha HELITEM survey data by Fugro Airborne Services Pty Ltd shows potential to prove up a much larger ore body than the current JORC Inferred and Indicated Mineral Resource of 125.8 million tonnes at average 32.26% Fe, 8.64% TiO2 and 0.70% V2O5
The Fugro model shows a strong continuation of the iron-titanium-vanadium deposit down dip to the west as well as parallel multiple iron-bearing formations in the hangingwall.
The data indicates a much larger volume of magnetic ore extending to greater depths than previously thought.
Grades are expected to fall into the range of the current JORC Mineral Resource of 23.12% to 43.14% Fe, 6.08% to 12.07% TiO2 and 0.43% to 1.03% V2O5
Further drilling is required to prove up the Fugro model


----------



## pixel (28 August 2014)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

Still hovering around the same price levels.
But small swings can translate to low-risk trades with substantial profits.




It seems Vanadium is the new Nickel 
I'm buying; stop trailing at 1.8c


----------



## pixel (8 September 2014)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*

The latest announcement has me mystified:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01550985

If the appeal confirmed the Master's decision, how come the new call on partly-paid shares can proceed?
There must have been something in last Thursday's decision that lays down some additional rules, but none of that is explained in the announcement.

Anyway, it's good to have it behind us; maybe we can now get on with it and see some upside.




I'm still holding.


----------



## jancha (15 March 2015)

*Re: YRR - Yellow Rock Resources*



pixel said:


> The latest announcement has me mystified:
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01550985
> 
> If the appeal confirmed the Master's decision, how come the new call on partly-paid shares can proceed?
> ...




Still holding Pixel? Nice close on Friday.


----------



## System (2 December 2015)

On December 2nd, 2015, Yellow Rock Resources Limited (YRR) changed its name and ASX code to Australian Vanadium Limited (AVL).


----------



## greggles (15 January 2018)

Australian Vanadium has been on a nice little run recently, having more than doubled in the last couple of weeks.

Some good news was announced on 9 January regarding recent and ongoing metallurgical test work at the company's Gabanintha Vanadium Project near Meekatharra in Western Australia and that appears to be what has been the impetus for the run from around 2c to 4.6c.

I'm not quite sure how to interpret the announcement of 9 January but it seems the market liked it.


----------



## pixel (2 February 2018)

greggles said:


> Australian Vanadium has been on a nice little run recently, having more than doubled in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Some good news was announced on 9 January regarding recent and ongoing metallurgical test work at the company's Gabanintha Vanadium Project near Meekatharra in Western Australia and that appears to be what has been the impetus for the run from around 2c to 4.6c.
> 
> ...



Surely, this flag has to break sooner or later.
Question is: Which Way?
Following recent news and the Quarterlies, I'm leaning towards the upside.






I'm buying. Still speccie, so tight stop applies.


----------



## pixel (3 February 2018)

I don't claim expertise in VSA (Volume Spread Analysis) the way some Wyckhoff disciples do; so I invite their comments on the volume bars relative to price.
The way I look at it in the current context: Compare the January run-up in both price and volume, to the earlier one in November which, even though on a smaller scale, suggests a repetitive pattern.
After a price rally on increasing volume - which I find most reliable under any circumstances - the volume dropped off as buyers and sellers wait for the other to blink first. If the following longer candle is paired with higher than usual volume, the breakout (or breakdown if it were) can be expected to last for several more days. If it's happening on low volume only, the chances for a Head Fake are increased. (Google Head Fake in context with Bollinger Bands.)
Right now, I believe we're at a stage comparable to mid to late December. Tentatively, my money is on a high-volume breakout to the upside with a target up to 8c. If it does not go that way, I have a Plan B. For now, it's only a small bet that doesn't hurt if I have to invoke it.


----------



## pixel (5 February 2018)

hmmm  I misjudged the panic; thought it might close the gap for a low-low entry.
"Well Done" to all who bought ar 4c


----------



## greggles (5 February 2018)

AVL seems to be holding up OK pixel. It's back at 4.3c and looks to be recovering after hitting 3.8c soon after the open. Good support and plenty of interest. Buyers back in control now.


----------



## pixel (5 February 2018)

greggles said:


> AVL seems to be holding up OK pixel. It's back at 4.3c and looks to be recovering after hitting 3.8c soon after the open. Good support and plenty of interest. Buyers back in control now.



That's what I meant, Greggles 
I thought the initial stampede would close the gap for a possible bid at 3.6 or 3.7; but buyers jumped in earlier than I had thought and stopped the slide a couple of ticks higher.
Let's w8nc what the picture looks like come Closing Auction...


----------



## pixel (6 February 2018)

Seems I was right about the gap, but a day off.
Let's see whether the next assumption, today's candle signaling a bottom reversal, turns out right as well.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

AVL poking its head above 5c after consolidating between 3.7c and 5c for a few months. Volume is up.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

Australian Vanadium is looking like a breakout. After a brief consolidation above 5c it has surged north and is now trading at 6.6c.

Volume is up but there is no news, so perhaps there is some on the way?


----------



## explod (5 October 2018)

Vanadium (better than Lithium) looks like the next big advance for batteries, storage in particular and they are giving them a 20 year battery life.  Having done a bit of research I'm feeling AVL may fit the bill.  The chart looks to be priming also.


----------



## jancha (29 October 2018)

TNG much more advanced than AVL.


----------



## explod (29 October 2018)

jancha said:


> TNG much more advanced than AVL.



You are probably correct.  

Its the product that's going to drive things though.


----------



## TLS (31 October 2018)

My pick for this months stock picking comp. 

Good recent announcement from drilling results. Been watching this stock for a while and think it's a cheap undervalued spec play at this price. Vanadium prices on the rise too...


----------



## explod (31 October 2018)

Agree TLS, in my view the price of Vanadium will shock people to the upside soon IMHO.


----------



## $20shoes (9 December 2018)

Explod, I dont agree. In theory you can use magnetite hosted Vanadium in batteries but in reality you cant. The cost to extract the impurities is going to be way too way too expensive for most miners. A lot of these vanadium companies show their beneficiation/processing grades, but no VRB chemist has approved their use. When they come back and say "youll have to beneficiate the crap out of this to remove impurities (we're talking a few ppmof contaminant metals) it becomes way too expensive to proceed.  Your talking a few ppm of impurities to kill the dream.


----------



## $20shoes (9 December 2018)

$20shoes said:


> Explod, I dont agree. In theory you can use magnetite hosted Vanadium in batteries but in reality you cant. The cost to extract the impurities is going to be way too way too expensive for most miners. A lot of these vanadium companies show their beneficiation/processing grades, but no VRB chemist has approved their use. When they come back and say "youll have to beneficiate the crap out of this to remove impurities (we're talking a few ppmof contaminant metals) it becomes way too expensive to proceed.  Your talking a few ppm of impurities to kill the dream.




Anyway you won't really know if magnetite hosted V is useful until a battery manufacturer says they can use the stuff in their electrolyte and its going to cost "x" to get it pure enough to use.


----------



## $20shoes (9 December 2018)

jancha said:


> TNG much more advanced than AVL.




Same issue with TNG. Iron bearing Vandium deposits cant be used with Redox batteries. Way too uneconomical to get the purity levels required.


----------



## $20shoes (9 December 2018)

$20shoes said:


> Same issue with TNG. Iron bearing Vandium deposits cant be used with Redox batteries. Way too uneconomical to get the purity levels required.




Actually that statement needs to be qualified. If the only impurity is iron and it's it's within an impurity tolerance limit there may be no adverse impact on the vrb's performance.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 March 2019)

TMT.AX have proven >99.5% purity in V205 and therefore can make battery grades. Not many other market players have proved this. AVL claim 60% yield into magnetic concentrate. TMT claiming final recoveries much greater than 60% into overall product due to lower oxidation state (more fresh material). Operating costs and capital will be similar between both companies. TMT likely to win the race on ore quality. Tonnage in AVL's favour but the tonnage required for a 20 year mine life is present in both deposits, so not really a factor.


----------



## Bazzi (26 October 2020)

Dart is thrown and landed to AVL. It might rise in November which is why I chose it for November tipping!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 December 2020)

Bazzi said:


> Dart is thrown and landed to AVL. It might rise in November which is why I chose it for November tipping!



I’ve been holding this little puppy since your pick @Bazzi. It’s finally barking this morning. Rare earths and China bullying stock for those interested.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I’ve been holding this little puppy since your pick @Bazzi. It’s finally barking



Now sitting up and begging to be played with... no idea about fundamentals.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 January 2021)

Potential (further?) Breakout Alert.






Breaking out of trend on relative high volume. 
It needs to get to around 60million on the volume, to be a record volume day for over 18 months.
Will be watching for potential momentum continuation and variations.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2021)

After a rest for a nervous few days, it's off and pushing again.
Still no immediate news.
All I can think of is a good quarterly result may be anticipated. I don't have a clue, purely a technical trade....
I don't like quarterly time and trading TA only... makes me nervous!


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Still running from last Thursday's announcement.
I did notice it lsst week, however was preoccupied with another trade. (LPD)
A missed boat on this occasion I would think?


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2021)

This one could be worth some research. Considered a purchase yesterday, but never got back to it., grrr.
Has been in my watchlist for many years, but not sure what I liked about it apart from the word vanadium....?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2022)

I'm wondering how many people realise that vanadium redox flow batteries end up being cheaper than lithium batteries on a longer term basis, which is what their suited for and also making them a better large scale grid storage solution. Move over lithium...
Held, perhaps not for long at this rate. I might just rotate this into TNG


----------



## JohnDe (18 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I'm wondering how many people realise that vanadium redox flow batteries end up being cheaper than lithium batteries on a longer term basis, which is what their suited for and also making them a better large scale grid storage solution. Move over lithium...
> Held, perhaps not for long at this rate. I might just rotate this into TNG
> 
> View attachment 136017




Excellent idea for mass electricity storage, no good for EVs. 

Lithium will be the choice of EV battery manufacturers for quite a while.














						Vanadium Redox Flow Batteries (VRB) | Energy Storage Association
					

Learn more about Vanadium Redox Flow Battery (VRB) electricity storage technology with this article provided by the US Energy Storage Association.




					energystorage.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

_Some battery mineral miners are posting strong gains in morning trade following reports that Scott Morrison will announce $243 million in grants for projects that allow Australia to capitalise on the boom in electric vehicles._

_Australian Vanadium (AVL) has been awarded a $49 million grant, with its share price up 20 per cent to 4.2¢._

*EDIT: now 4.6c*


----------



## Tigger76 (1 April 2022)

AVL nudging $0.10! Sustainable or time to take some profit!?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

Tigger76 said:


> AVL nudging $0.10! Sustainable or time to take some profit!?



I usually find if I'm wondering about the answer to that question, i should be reacting.

 The push through a 10 cent mark is a tough ask. Really needs good momentum to blast through in one go. It usually takes a couple of goes to get through sustainably. Usually.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## divs4ever (1 April 2022)

so how much vanadium  does Russia export ?? ( the battery tech might be the long term bonus )

 i do not hold AVL ( but look at it occasionally )


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i do not hold AVL ( but look at it occasionally )



You might want to have a look at *TNG* then. 
Might be more up your ally as it is a long term love getting closer to maturation...


----------



## Tigger76 (1 April 2022)

Thanks for the feedback F.Rock. G6M (formerly KIS) looks interesting and nearing maturity as well.

Tig.


----------



## Country Lad (26 May 2022)

_Australian vanadium battery technology gets fresh shot at long duration game_​_
Australian vanadium redox flow battery maker VSUN Energy has joined forces with Sydney-based North Harbour Clean Energy to find and develop grid-scale opportunities for “Australian invented” long-duration battery storage technology.

The two companies said on Thursday that they had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to facilitate development of vanadium redox flow batteries (VRFBs) into existing and future projects being developed by NHCE.

NHCE is a relative newcomer to the scene, founded roughly two years ago by managing director Tony Schultz, who has a background at private investment firm North Harbour Partners and before that at global investment giant KKR..................._


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2022)

On the move.


----------

